# DNP: Most effective dose?



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Going to be starting my first cycle in a couple of weeks and I'm in two minds how to run things. My options are:

125mg ED for 21 days

125mg ED for 7 days / 250mg ED for 7 days

So overall the same amount consumed.

Usual supps along the way (T3 50mcg, 1200 ALA, 800 Vit E, 3000 Vit C, Electrolytes, 5+ litres water)

Diet: 500 - 700 below maintenance, 50 -100g complex carbs per day (maybe lower depending on feel) , high protein, med fats

Training: 60 mins cycling per day, 4 day split gym

Which would most likely give the best results given I can handle the sides!

I don't want to try and run before I can walk as this is my first run of the stuff, but would like the most effective results.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lower dose for longer. but the problem with that is curbing carb cravings. I managed it but was tough lol.

I also looked like death warmed up and had a few people raise concerns, although i felt ok lol. Looked tired as fk all the time dark circles etc.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

125mg for 21 days especially if this is your first time using DNP. You may be consuming the same amount of DNP but the amount in your body will be double with 250mg for 7 days over that of 125mg over 21 days. I have a spreadsheet I downloaded from somewhere online (can't remember where) and 125mg for 7 days and then 250mg for 7 days means you will have 660mg dnp in your system. 125mg for 21 days will only mean 335mg in your system so almost half the amount.

I'm currently using Klona Labs DNP. I'm running 125mg for 20 days so I can let you know the results if you like? I'm only on day 3 so not much to report yet other than feeling warm and clammy all day. I'm steering clear of the scales and only weighing myself each Sat.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I have tried 125 and 250, deffo better with 250.

I ran 250 for 5 days and lost 5 lbs, you dont need to stay on for long as it just makes you feel like ****e, even at 125mg


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lower dose for longer. but the problem with that is curbing carb cravings. I managed it but was tough lol.
> 
> I also looked like death warmed up and had a few people raise concerns, although i felt ok lol. Looked tired as fk all the time dark circles etc.


Hoping to keep the cravings under control tbh! I did Keto for a few months last year so got a bit of an idea what to expect!



warsteiner said:


> 125mg for 21 days especially if this is your first time using DNP. You may be consuming the same amount of DNP but the amount in your body will be double with 250mg for 7 days over that of 125mg over 21 days. I have a spreadsheet I downloaded from somewhere online (can't remember where) and 125mg for 7 days and then 250mg for 7 days means you will have 660mg dnp in your system. 125mg for 21 days will only mean 335mg in your system so almost half the amount.
> 
> I'm currently using Klona Labs DNP. I'm running 125mg for 20 days so I can let you know the results if you like? I'm only on day 3 so not much to report yet other than feeling warm and clammy all day. I'm steering clear of the scales and only weighing myself each Sat.


I'm using the same stuff after hearing good things about it.

I've got a spreadsheet that calculates the total dose in your system and on 250mg for 7 days the peak comes to 434mg maximum. Maybe ours are different?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I found the sides were the same for me at 125mg or 250mg.

Good luck running it for 3 weeks though...


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I suppose you could always try a mixture of the two. Do 125mg for 7 days and if you aren't getting the results you are looking for then raise to 250mg. If the sides aren't too bad then stick with 250mg for 7 days but if they get too bad lower back down to 125mg.

It used to be the case that people would advise the highest possible dose for a short period (i.e. 200mg for 4-5 days and then 400+ for another 9-10 days) as you would get great results and you would only get the sides for 2 weeks but now the consensus is to do a longer cycle at lower doses as you get similar results without having the nasty sides.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> I found the sides were the same for me at 125mg or 250mg.
> 
> Good luck running it for 3 weeks though...


This is the other thing I'm thinking, keep it short 'n' sweet! Get back to normal quicker as well.


----------



## arlovski (Aug 27, 2013)

don't do T3 without AAS, at least not that much. rather take clen.

don't pre-plan your first DNP cycle. start with the lowest dosage possible and see how it goes. if everything is allright you can increase your dosage by the next smallest amount possible.

125mg in colder months really isn't too unfortable, 250mg can be quite a bit thougher. plus, at 250 and above in my experience you get HUGE carb cravings. never happened with 125mg.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

paul xe said:


> This is the other thing I'm thinking, keep it short 'n' sweet! Get back to normal quicker as well.


I've done 5 cycles of DNP in the past. I found that 10 days was the best amount of time to run it for. You still get good fat loss but can always see a light at the end of the tunnel. Maybe run it a week on week off for your first time. You may handle the sides well just have to try it and see.


----------



## arlovski (Aug 27, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> 125mg for 21 days especially if this is your first time using DNP. You may be consuming the same amount of DNP but the amount in your body will be double with 250mg for 7 days over that of 125mg over 21 days. I have a spreadsheet I downloaded from somewhere online (can't remember where) and 125mg for 7 days and then 250mg for 7 days means you will have 660mg dnp in your system. 125mg for 21 days will only mean 335mg in your system so almost half the amount.
> 
> I'm currently using Klona Labs DNP. I'm running 125mg for 20 days so I can let you know the results if you like? I'm only on day 3 so not much to report yet other than feeling warm and clammy all day. I'm steering clear of the scales and only weighing myself each Sat.


i'm from germany too. how is klonalabs shipping? discreet and all? d-hacks was great while it lasted....


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, the shipping is fine. The tabs are sent via the normal post rather than courier and I think they took 4 working days to get here. The tabs are stored in plastic containers so there is a bit of rattle but I normally order my vitamins from the UK as they are cheaper than Germany and they also rattle and I never had a problem with them.

Inside of the EU you should be fine, it's only when ordering from outside that they may start to attract a bit of attention. When I first arrived in Germany I ordered some Super Cissus from the US. It was sent DHL or FedEx and was seized at Frankfurt airport. It turned up 6 months later but I haven't bothered ordering anything outside of the EU since then.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> I've done 5 cycles of DNP in the past. I found that 10 days was the best amount of time to run it for. You still get good fat loss but can always see a light at the end of the tunnel. Maybe run it a week on week off for your first time. You may handle the sides well just have to try it and see.


Best in terms of fat loss or best in overall cycle (sides etc.) ??

Whatever I decide won't be set in stone as I'm well prepared that I may not be able to handle the sides!

I'm just thinking that after 7 days at 125mg if I'm feeling ok how beneficial would it be to bump it up to 250mg? Or would I be better off just carrying on with 125mg. If I'm not going to see much of an improvement I may as well keep the dose low and enjoy the lower sides!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Obviously the longer your on it the greater the fat loss will be. I found 10 days good because you had noticeable fat loss and could see an end to it.

250mg will yield better results than 125mg simply because DNP works like that. Like I said personally the sides were exactly the same for me on 125mg or 250mg so I stayed on 250mg.

If you can do a longer stretch at a lower dose then crack on, personally I'd rather have a week of feeling like **** than 3.

Just for the record although I have done a few DNP cycles I would not recommend anyone doing it themselves. In fact as great as it works I personally will never touch the stuff again.


----------



## arlovski (Aug 27, 2013)

honestly you just have to see what it feels like with 125mg and then 250mg. you cannot plan it beforehand without having taken it once

and with that T3 dosage without AAS you will lose too much muscle. DNP + clen is the way to go.


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

DNP increases your metabolism by upto 50%! So instead of your BMR being 1600cals it will be more like 2400! So in fact you can eat more and still burn a ****load of fat. Dont undereat by too many calories/ load up with brown rice and sweet potato. I felt like I had more energy and didnt feel sides as much when I was consuming mainly complex carbs. Oh yeah. You wont be going gym mate. Your workout will consist of walking up the stairs and getting out of bed. You wont have enough energy to lift even a 5lb dumbell LOL. gains are.mad tho from 18% to 12% in just over a fortnight at 175mg. Was painful but NO PAIN NO GAIN


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I found taking it before bed more manageable too, that way i was sweating more when i was asleep.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I found taking it before bed more manageable too, that way i was sweating more when i was asleep.


agree with this, I sleep through the worst of it


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm going to start by taking one in the morning as I work in a air conditioned environment so will (hopefully!) be able to control the heat during the day and should allow me to sleep a bit better at night.

We'll see though!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

You will struggle when you get into your 3rd week, that is when the lethargy will hit you. I found when at full dose the sides are bearable but you just get sick of them in the end and need to come off and stop sweating after everything you eat


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

IMO run 125mg eod, use it like any other fat burner, have everything in check, don't completely shun carbs, diet like you would any other cut, run it for as long as you see fit, stay healthy though

Good luck


----------

